# 

## abromba

Wiem, że mój temat trąci ogólnościa, ale błagam, pomózcie. 
Mam dość typowy dom - ok. 175 m, dwie łązienki, kuchnię, wyprowadzenie wody na ogród x2, 11 grzejminów ściennych Purmo, dwa drabinkowe, około 22 m podłogówki. W pionie rury miedziane, w poziomie PEX. Materiały, które w naszym imieniu kupował wykonawca, wyniosły 20 tys bez pieca. W tym faktura na 12.000 była jeszcze z 7 % Vatem.
Nie ukrywam, że wcześniej miały być to koszty niższe o około 5000 - tak facet twierdził. A tera zarzucił nas fakturami, tóre w większości nieopatrzenie popodpiswałam ( prawnik jestem...  :Confused:  )Przykładowo poszło nam 600 m rury Pex - Al oraz po 85 m rury miedzianej twardej 15 i 22. Nyple, kolana, term. etc znaczą tyle dla mnie, co chińskie piktogramy.

Błagam napiszcie ile z grubsza Was wyniosły materiały i ile Wam poszło rur.

----------


## VPS

*abromba*
Jeśli będzie to pomocne w porównaniu kosztów to podam wycenę domu 202m/2.
Tylko instalacja CO z 11 grzejnikami _(rozprowadzenie trójnikowe z kształtkami zaprasowywanymi)_ 
i ogrzewanie podłogowe 66m/2_(styropian, płyta systemowa, taśmy brzegowe, rozdzielacz wraz z szafką)_. 
Całość instalacji PEX-AL-PEX, "16"-470mb, "20"-17mb, "25"-30mb
Ogólny koszt materiałów z Vat 7%-*17 800 zł*

----------


## bozena11

natomiast u mnie 150m2 firma wycenila materialy na okolo 6000zl
co w miedzi, podlogowka okolo 20m2 i rury do wody, bez kotla
bozena

----------


## VPS

> natomiast u mnie 150m2 firma wycenila materialy na okolo 6000zl
> co w miedzi, podlogowka okolo 20m2 i rury do wody, bez kotla
> bozena


Wydaje mi się coś za tanio te 6000zł  :ohmy: . Czy w tej cenie są ujęte grzejniki i ile, zawory termostatyczne, głowice, zawory powrotne?. 
To samo dotyczy podłogówki czy styropian, folia, siatka lub klipsy montazowe, taśmy brzegowe?.

----------


## projektant

U mnie 7000 plus kocioł.

----------


## Baru

U mnie 6500 zł za instalację co w miedzi oraz wodną w plastiku, plus niecałe 4000 zł za grzejniki (11 "zwykłych" Stelrad + dwa drabinkowe - bardzo duże!), do tego dojdzie kocioł - ok. 7000zł oraz zbiornik na cw ok. 3000zł.
Dom ma 159m kw pow. użytkowej

----------


## abromba

Dzięki za odzew, czyli niestety potwierdzają sie moje obawy, że "troche drogo to wyszło"
VPS - czy ta cena bez kotła obejmuje także osprzęt w kotłowni - czy też w tym wyliczeniu wchodzi to to kosztów pieca ( ja mam Viessmana Vitopend i doszło do niego w ramach tych 20 tys. z jakieś 1 tys. "dodatkowych akcesoriów do kotłowni)
No i te 600 m PEX przy dodatkowym stosowaniu miedzi to chyba za dużo?

----------


## VPS

> VPS - czy ta cena bez kotła obejmuje także osprzęt w kotłowni - czy też w tym wyliczeniu wchodzi to to kosztów pieca


Cena którą podałem nie obejmuje żadnych urządzeń kotłowni i osprzetu.
Kotłownia to inna wycena zależna od wielu innych czynników ustalanych indywidualnie z inwestorem.

----------


## Rav

*abromba*, *VPS*
Coś potwornie drogo te instalacje !!   :ohmy:   Ja zdecydowałem się na system Kisan, mam przed sobą wycenę. Rozdzielacz na 9 grzejników - 148 zł, metr bieżący rury ok. 5zł, kształtki między 5 a 10 zł. Skąd Wam za samą instalację wychodzą kwoty rzędu 17000-20000 zł ???   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Confused:  
Tyle to mnie nawet z porządnym piecem, zasobnikiem i grzejnikami ta instalacja nie wyniesie...

----------


## bozena11

to co napisalam to oczywiscie bez grzejnikow i kotla
instalacja co w miedzi (rury+materialy pomocnicze) ,materialy na rozprowadzenie wody w plastyku bez robpcizny
bozena

----------


## abromba

Jak juz zaznaczyłam, w tej cenie są materiały na 3 instalacje: co, wodną i kanalizacyjną. Nie ukkrywam, że te ceny poniżej 10 tys tez mi sie wydają zastanawiająco niskie, ale cenę, która wynika z faktur (przypominam - bez pieca ponad 20 tys. i to z ładnym -rabatem) uważam za mocno zawyżoną. Żeby było jasne - ceny tych artykułów, które byliśmy w stanie zweryfikować, są b. korzystne (grzejniki, rozdzielacz). Ale całą cenę natłukły jakieś tajemnicze pozycje jak:
z pięć rodzajów adapterów
przeróżne kolana, trójniki etc,
nyple
zawory kulowe

i tak dalej i tak dalej

Po prostu mam wrażenie, że Pan Fachowiec obkupił naszym kosztem kilka innych robótek - tym bardziej, że sam z siebie nie raczył wyliczyć się ze zużytych materiałów, a dopiero na naszą wyraźną sugestię, że wiemy, że zostało mu PEX -u stwierdził w tzw. ostatecznym rozliczeniu za robociznę, że "materiałów zostało za 150 zł".

Wiem,że to nasza wina, że nie staliśmy nad nim i nie patrzyliśmy mu na ręce, co kładzie. Daliśmy mu za dużą swobodę i to najwyraźniej wykorzystał.
Nota bene po robocie "zawyżył "sobie koszt zrobienia kotłowni (robocizna) o 100 zł w stosunku do umówionej kwoty i dał serwisantowi druga stówę "na paliwo" i my oczywiście mamy to zapłacić. Wiem, że te 200 zł to śmieszne kwoty, ale razem z tymi "dodatkowymi" 5 tys. na materiałach baardzo mnie rozsierdziły. Zbieram się do zrobienia WIELKIEJ AWANTURY popartej wstrzymaniem końcowych płatności (choć niewiele tego zostało).

I dlatego wolę zweryfikować swoje spostrzeżenia.

Przy Waszej jak mam nadzieję pomocy.

----------


## Michał_B.

I tak myśle że to straszne pieniądze. Ja robie całą instalacje na dom 150m2 z Hepwortha (dość droga instalacja) i jak na razie, 3/4 instalacji za mną, wydałem około 3000zł. tyle że sam to robie.

----------


## Rav

Dokładnie, ja podobnie jak *Michał_B*. Zrobiłem kosztorys na Hepwortha. Na dom ok. 150m2 wyszły materiały 3830,00 zł.
Zdecydowałem się jednak na Kisana, cena wychodzi podobna lub nawet troszkę mniejsza.
Instalację wykonuję sam.
Ale nawet jakbym doliczył robociznę, nie wiem jak zrobić z tego 20 000,00 zł   :ohmy:   :Confused:  
Zapewniam Was, kosztorysy CO poniżej 10 tys zł wcale nie są podejrzane. Wręcz przeciwnie, te powyżej 10 tys. zł za samą instalację bez pieca są mocno podejrzane... co ja mówię - są kosmiczne !!!   :Confused:

----------


## abromba

Rav, Michał B. i inni - a ile to rozsądnie może wyjść wraz z dodatkowo  materiałami na  kanalizację i instalację wodną (jak napisałam, mam wszystko wrzucone razem w faktury i nijak nie umiem tego rozdzielić)

----------


## Rav

Hmmmm... Nie powiem Ci dokładnie ile wyszła mi instalacja wodna, ponieważ dopiero będę ją robił, ale ze wstępnego kosztorysu wychodzi, że za samą instalacje (wszystkie rury, kształtki i zawory) wyjdzie ok. 1500-1800zł na materiały. Do tego oczywiście trzeba doliczyć zasobnik ciepłej wody, filtry i wszelkie baterie.
Metr bieżący rury ok. 5zł.

Koszt instalacji CWU (wodnej) zależy od wielu czynników i chyba nie do końca można bez projektu go porównać. Inaczej ten koszt będzie wyglądał przy rozległym parterowym budynku, gdzie punkt poboru wody w kuchni może być oddalony o ponad 20 metrów od urządzenia grzewczego a łazienka jest na innym równie odległym końcu a inaczej w domu z poddaszem użytkowym jak mój, gdzie nie mam dłuższego odcinka rury jak 4 metry, ponieważ kotłownia, kuchnia i łazienki są stosunkowo blisko siebie.
Cena zależy też od samych materiałów oczywiście.

----------


## Rav

Zapomniałem o kanalizacji.
Wewnętrzną oczywiście robiłem sam. Wydałem coś niecałe 1000 zł na wszystkie materiały.

----------


## abromba

To może z drugiej strony. Nie chcę, by wyszło, że wyschnęłam się z wątkiem stricte finansowym na wmianę doświadczeń - po prostu usiłuję to zweryfikować.
Jak pisałam - dom nieco ponad 170 m, dwie łazienki (jedna nad drugą) , ta dolna obok kotłowni, kuchnia jakieś 13 m od kotłowni (bo po obu stronach schodów) 11 grzejników ściennych Purmo, 2 drabinkowe, około 20 m2 podłogówki ( 2 łazienki, wiatrołap i kuchnia), dwa wyjścia wody na ogród. Kocioł Viessman Vitopend 100.  Zrobione punkty: 2 sedesy, trzy umywalki, dwa podłoączenia do pralki, zlew, zmywarka , prysznic, wanna
Co myślicie o takich droższych pozycjach z faktur, pomijając grzejmiki (wypisuje te powyżej 100 zł  za sztukę, ): 
-Głow ter. do SET (x2)
-czujnik temperatury podgrzewacza
napęd elektomagnetyczny 24v
Pompa Grunfus UP15-14B
Termostat zegarowy
zestaw przyłączeniowy kotła
nacz. wzbiorcz 12l Reflex
rozdzielacze co 9 i 10 sekcyjny
Z. ogr. ter. powr RTL 1/2
Ogrz.elek. pojemn. pion. 120l emal z węż

A ponadto np. 64 szt\adaptera SIMPLEX

Co WY na to

----------


## Multimex

Witam,

montuję instalacje wod.-kan. i c.o. od 6 lat. 
Przykładowy średni koszt wykonania kompletnej instalcji wod.-kan. i c,o  wraz z materiałami wynosi w naszej firmie 25 000,00 -27,000 zł (rury kanalizacyjne PCV, rury Cu do wody i c.o. kocioł gazowy 1-funkcyjny z zassobnikiem c.w.u., sterowaniem, wkładem kominowym i osprzętem kotłowni, 12 grzejników, instalacja wody z cyrkulacją, ok. 20m2 ogrzewania podłogowego z PE, 2 łazienki, 2 punkty wody na zewnątrz).
Oczywiście cena brutto materiałów z VAT 7% łącznie z montażem.

Czy drogo? Pozostawiam do oceny; dodam, że na materiałach nie oszczędzamy, stosujemy tylko materiały wysokiej jakości a roboty wykonujemy solidnie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Redakcja

Jak prawidłowo ułożyć instalację kanalizacyjną w zasypce pod podłogą na   gruncie? Ile pionów, jak kolor rur, jaki spadek, jak łączyć rury, jak   zagęścić piasek wokół i nad rurami - radzi Paweł Miks, projektant   instalacji sanitarnych. Zapraszamy do obejrzenia filmu :smile: 

***

Zobaczcie inne filmy poradnikowe na murator.tv - to Telewizja Budowlana dla Was!*

----------

